# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Wetshirt

## Redaktion

Englische Bezeichnung fr ein dnnes T-Shirt aus Lycra oder einem anderen flexiblen Material, das unter dem Surfanzug getragen wird, um Scheuern am Hals und unter den Armen zu verhindern. Wird oft einfach Lycra oder Rashguard gennant.

Die Nhte sind an der Auenseite angebracht, um mglichst keine Scheuerstellen zu erzeugen. Wetshirts gibt es mit langen oder kurzen rmeln. Diese knnen bei tropischen Temperaturen auch ohne Surfanzug als Sonnenschutz getragen werden.

Bei einem Contest werden Wetshirts als Werbetrger eingesetzt, die Sponsorenlogos sind fett aufgedruckt. Anhand der unterschiedlichen Farben sind die Teilnehmer im Lineup und beim Wellenritt fr die Judges und die Zuschauer gut zu unterscheiden.

----------


## Charly

Hallo,

nicht zu verwechseln mit einem "wet shirt contest" 
http://t-shirt-contest.blogspot.com/...t-t-shirt.html
Sorry, aber Der musste sein.

Gru

Charly

----------


## nielsphil

haha  :Big Smile:   :Big Smile:   :Big Smile:   :Big Smile:

----------


## The Bartman

hmmmm, ein dnnes T-Shirt  ...  aus Lycra oder einem anderen flexiblen Material ... yep, stimmt!
;-)

----------


## HotDog

Wobei 'Lycra' nur ein Markenname fr 'Elastan' (auch: "Elasthan") ist.
Das Shirt besteht also nicht zu 100% aus Lycra/Elastan, sondern bekommt nur einen Anteil der hochelastischen Kunstfaser beigemischt. Meistens sind das um die 10 bis 20%, den restlichen Anteil macht oft Polyester aus.

Ein Wetshirt kann man zur Abkhlung auch ber dem Neo tragen. Durch die Verdunstungsklte, die am Wetshirt entsteht, wird der Neoprenanzug abgekhlt. Sinnvoll ist das, wenn man nur einen fr die aktuellen Bedingungen zu warmen Anzug zur Verfgung hat.

----------

